# Recent Peptide Experiences & Recommendations



## TheLupinator (Jul 26, 2013)

Putting together a peptide regimen, along with a low dose of rips. I was thinking either GreatWhite or DNA peps. Any recent experiences and/or recommendations would be great.

Looking for:
Ipamorelin 
CJC-1295 w/o Dac (Modified GRF 1-29)
Frag 176-191
Melanotan II

~TheLupinator


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2013)

GWP but idk about them anymore.  I do not have any legit legit places to goto anymore.  

Buy an extra kit of rips instead.


----------



## PFM (Jul 26, 2013)

Cannot help with recommending a SRC but very interested in hearing your results. Keep us posted.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> GWP but idk about them anymore.  I do not have any legit legit places to goto anymore.
> 
> Buy an extra kit of rips instead.




Come on! I thought for sure you would have me on the best peptide spot


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 26, 2013)

PFM said:


> Cannot help with recommending a SRC but very interested in hearing your results. Keep us posted.



Definitely will. I start work in a couple of weeks, then I move into my new place, then I gotta find a new gym, and I think my guy is out of rips momentarily but looking to start the beginning of September.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2013)

things are different now.  SRC is gone, Osta-gain is gone..

Ergo was pretty good til the phil shit went downhill in a hurry.  GWP should be your best bet but after hearing ergo supplies them and extreme IDK what to think......or where to buy from.

Im not going to pay more than 50-60bux for a 1mg vial of LR3 or DES (the two i use most) and no body who appears legit is selling them for that.  DES is really the better of the two, it is faked less which is the most important thing.  

So im just going with rips + hyges these days.

Wish i had better advice for you bro, keep hunting for someone legit and not $$$ pricing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2013)

look for southern research companies.  I found them. but their product line is cut by 80%:-S


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

are u gonna get into hgh ever?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2013)

give ol juiced porkchop a pm if he is still over here from ology... he knows his shit about peptides...


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 27, 2013)

Try "extreme peptides" or "purity solutions", I've heard good things


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> are u gonna get into hgh ever?



My plan is to use peps w/ Rips, leaning towards this protocol:

*Monday - Friday*
Upon waking -> Mod GRF + Ipam 100mcg each, 15 min later Rips 1iu
Pre-wo -> Frag 176-191 250mcg
Post-wo -> Rips 1iu
Pre-bed -> Mod GRF + Ipam 100mcg each + Frag 176-191 250mg

*Saturday & Sunday*
Upon waking -> Mod GRF + Ipam 100mcg each
Pre-wo -> Frag 176-191 250mcg
Post-wo -> Mod GRF + Ipam 100mcg
Pre-Bed -> Mod GRF + Ipam 100mcg + Frag 176-191 250mcg


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 27, 2013)

That would be a more aggressive protocol. Might start w/ just 2ius of Rips (1iu upon waking & 1iu post-wo) Monday - Friday. Then use the peptides pre-bed 7 days / week. And completely scrap the Frag. 

Reason being is that peptides are only marginally less expensive than Rips and the only time where it might be beneficial to use peptides is pre-bed to avoid the possibility of blunting your largest natural GH release (while you're sleeping). And the Frag is more of an anti-catabolic agent rather than a fat burner so I would think it gives the least amount of benefit per $


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 28, 2013)

Been using MT2 for a long time and have the best tan I've ever had. Can get VERY dark in a short time. Doesn't take much and I pin about an hour before tanning. Will make you feel like throwing up for a few minutes about 10 minutes after pinning but its worth it...


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Been using MT2 for a long time and have the best tan I've ever had. Can get VERY dark in a short time. Doesn't take much and I pin about an hour before tanning. Will make you feel like throwing up for a few minutes about 10 minutes after pinning but its worth it...



Ya I get tan from mt2 really quick too. I don't even go tanning just a couple shirtless cardio sessions outside n I'm g2g


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to get a lot of peptides from southernresearch. I have also used RUI peptides ( back in the day) . GWP, and purchase peptides for ancillaries. I have never had an issues with any of these. I plan on trying some peps from GWP soon.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 28, 2013)

Frag is really a fat burner.  Yes u will some anti catabolic effects but again rips maybe be the better bet in the end.  

All the frag threads/logs I've seen the guys have fasted most if the day. 2/3 big meals a day and that's it. U need a clear bloodstream do its free flowing.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> Frag is really a fat burner.  Yes u will some anti catabolic effects but again rips maybe be the better bet in the end.
> 
> All the frag threads/logs I've seen the guys have fasted most if the day. 2/3 big meals a day and that's it. U need a clear bloodstream do its free flowing.



I can see that, cause from how I understand it Frag releases stored fat to be burned but will only be used as fuel when there isn't enough food calories available. So during times when someone can go catabolic (during a workout or while sleeping) Frag would free up more fatty acids and prevent muscle wasting. So yes it will cause you to burn more fat than usual but it doesn't increase the # of calories burned like say an EC stack. So you really should still be in a calorie deficit for Frag to work. 

It's definitely one of the more tricky compounds to get a significant benefit from. That's why a lot of people say it doesn't work.. And I def don't plan on fasting or intermittent fasting anytime soon Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2013)

if u ate 3 big meals a day and used it 1hr post meal I think it would work alright.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 23, 2013)

Any one have info for cabergoline. Purity solutions doesn't carry it. Gwp site is closed. I love Caber... help.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 26, 2013)

eatspinach said:


> Any one have info for cabergoline. Purity solutions doesn't carry it. Gwp site is closed. I love Caber... help.



GWP site is closed? Its up..... am I missing something here?


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 29, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> GWP site is closed? Its up..... am I missing something here?



They subtracted the (S) on their site now.


----------

